# Want me to do a avvie for you?



## morganshow11 (Dec 19, 2008)

I guess im good. But IDK. I can make some for you. Here are before and after


----------



## morganshow11 (Dec 19, 2008)

After..........


----------



## Jillyann (Mar 31, 2009)

I only see the before picture. lol


----------



## Jillyann (Mar 31, 2009)

NEVERMIND! I see it.


----------



## morganshow11 (Dec 19, 2008)

LOL! Would you like me to do one for you?


----------



## Jillyann (Mar 31, 2009)

Sure! Could you use this picture!?

Sorry its HUGE!


----------



## morganshow11 (Dec 19, 2008)

Aw she is darling! And yes i can! is there any requests on what you want dont or should i just play around with it?


----------



## Jillyann (Mar 31, 2009)

I like what you did as your example and your avvie, maybe something like that? just different colors? like.... red? lol


----------



## morganshow11 (Dec 19, 2008)

OK! will do!


----------



## morganshow11 (Dec 19, 2008)

Here is is hope you like it


----------



## Jillyann (Mar 31, 2009)

Awhhh! I love it! thanks!


----------



## morganshow11 (Dec 19, 2008)

your welcome


----------



## JadedEyes (Jun 26, 2009)

Your good. Very neat effects.


----------



## savvylover112 (Jul 17, 2009)

wat program do you use to do this??


----------



## morganshow11 (Dec 19, 2008)

Thanks Jadedeyes.

savvylover-Picnik


----------



## savvylover112 (Jul 17, 2009)

you use picnik im using that and i didnt think i had those effects lol did you pay or are you just a normal member??


----------



## CowGirlUp9448 (Nov 23, 2007)

Can you do something with this pic? Just play with it some


----------



## eventnwithwinston (Feb 15, 2009)

savvy-- I use picnik for some of my photo editing and don't pay. You should be able to get most of those effects.


----------



## savvylover112 (Jul 17, 2009)

oh ok have to look around it a bit more lol thanks guys xxx


----------



## morganshow11 (Dec 19, 2008)

Here cowgirlup! i hope you like it!


----------

